

The power of OS X hot keys unlocked - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/12/15/hotkeys_framework/

======
windsurfer
What a confusing title and article. I read the first four paragraphs and I
still don't really know what power has been unlocked, or how.

~~~
Zev
I imagine it's _supposed_ to be an introduction to NSPrefPaneUtils; just
showing how much stuff NSPrefPaneUtils really covers. It's basically a list of
three random .prefPanes that can possibly exist and be used on a Mac and how
they get used. Doesn't quite fit in with the article title though, so I can
understand the confusion.

